# Spideranne's yard for 2008



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Finally got around to downloading the pictures off the camera. I moved the cemetery down front this year so I could add the witches on a flat surface. Tried to do some stuff in the garage too, but didn't have good lighting so mostly the tots just got their candy and went back down the driveway, but I did create a bit of a traffic jam as I'm the first house in the neighborhood so that was kinda fun.

2008 Halloween pictures by spideranne - Photobucket


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Traffic? That would have stopped me dead in my tracks too! Nicely done. Love your house too.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow - everything is just fantastic. It all just looks great!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Everything looks great, love the witches! Nice lighting also.:jol:


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

WOW!!! Spideranne, that is just incredible! Love the details. Especially love love love the skellys climbing the roof and the witch's kitchen, of course! Awesome!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Tell those skellies on the roof to use a safety harness next time they go up there

Well done. I think the witches are the best part.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Really nice look Spideranne.....your witch's hat is great


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Very, very cool! I love the lighting as well as the rest of the display. Well done spideranne!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

looks great!!! nice shadowing


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Your boarded up windows looked especially authentic


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice hose spideranne..
everything looks great
Yikes that's a big spidey....I like it.
Nice witches kitchen too


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice Anne! I like the ghost in the entrance. I couldn't figure out how to do that to my entrance so I'll be sending you a PM about it.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Another great yard haunt! Nice job.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very nice lighting!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Nicely done, Spideranne! Love the effect of bringing them in through the graveyard.


----------

